# Taugt die Schnecke als Karpfenköder?



## Nordlichtangler (25. Juli 2006)

Also mal ne Frage, bevor ich damit los experimentiere:
Taugen Nacktschnecken als Karpfenköder, vor allem als selektiver (gegen Kleinfische), oder sollte man die vorher noch aufbereiten oder so?

Habe reiche Ernte im Garten davon und wollte die den gelangweilten Carpios mal präsentieren, die sich am Sonntag in praller Sonne inmitten von Heerscharen von Badegästen mit Grashüpfern oder Fliegenmadenpuppen-Castern nicht locken ließen, sich nur gelangweilt abdrehten. 

War schon superinteressant, die Klarsicht auf ca. 20 ordentliche Karpfen (werden wohl einiges mehr als nen 3/4 Meter haben), wobei ich dann nur einen "kleinen" Brassen auf die Caster erwischte, der da mitschwamm, im Kescher aber locker die 50cm überschritt. Erstaunlich, wie viel kleiner die Fische im Wasser selbst noch an der Oberfläche aussehen. |kopfkrat 

Jedenfalls: Natur-Improvisationspose hat gut funktioniert, im Gegensatz zum Sbirolino - wo sie sofort unruhig wurden #t , die Pilot-Polizeifische in Form von Heerscharen an Rotaugen haben aber sofort alles attackiert, die Karpfen sich das zwar aus der Nähe angeschaut, aber ignoriert, genau wie den Fang von 19 kleinen Rotaugen direkt neben den Karpfen, also teilweise über den Rücken geschleift usw., no Reaction, die zählen irgendwie nicht dazu. Der Brassen dann schon, da tauchten sie erstmal alle ab. 

Dass sich Karpfen im Schwarm bei sehr klarem Wasser aber so auf 2m "beschwimmen" lassen, hätte ich nicht gedacht. Die Köder wurden durchaus auf 5cm Maulabstand inspiziert, die Schnur aber wohl zu gut wahrgenommen (0.14, dünner geht einfach mit Chance nicht). 

Jetzt brauche ich eigentlich nur den richtigen Leckerbissen für die Karpfen, dann könnte ich die auf Sicht herauspicken. Nur welcher Köder ist selektiv gegen Rotaugen, evtl. auch Barsche, wo Karpfen aber nicht widerstehen können? Schwimmbrot und kleine Würmer scheidet von daher erstmal aus, Würmer findet man auch kaum zur Zeit.
Nacktschnecken, von wegen Ähnlichkeit mit Muscheln oder was anderes?


----------



## Leif (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Taugt die Schnecke als Karpfenköder?*

Hi du. nimm doch Frolic.....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Taugt die Schnecke als Karpfenköder?*

An sich ne gute Idee, könnte ich gleich mal aus dem Supermarkt holen und mitnehmen. #6 Aber wie ködert man das an eine Leichtmontage an, das sind doch diese harten Ringe, und schwimmen? Jedenfall wüßte ich jetzt so aus dem Stegreif nicht, wie man da einen kleinen Haken haltbar unterbringt. |kopfkrat 
Hab Frolic noch nie als Köder verwendet.


----------



## .Sebastian. (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Taugt die Schnecke als Karpfenköder?*

Schnecken..? Fang ich nur Forellen und Döbel mit..|pfisch:


----------



## .Sebastian. (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Taugt die Schnecke als Karpfenköder?*

Frolic egtl. nur am Haar!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Taugt die Schnecke als Karpfenköder?*



			
				Aalredl schrieb:
			
		

> Schnecken..? Fang ich nur Forellen und Döbel mit..|pfisch:


Immerhin, das heißt doch, daß die nicht ungenießbar sind!  #6
Wenn da eine dicke Forelle aus der Tiefe schiessen würde, hätte ich natürlich auch nichts dagegen :q


----------



## Effe (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Taugt die Schnecke als Karpfenköder?*

Moin

habe bei "Beißflauten" mit am Wasser gefundenen schwarzen Nacktschnecken versucht den Bann zu brechen, bisher noch ohne Erfolg. 

Hatte meist an den beiden anderen Angeln Frolic, Mais oder Tauwurm ebenfalls auf Grund angeboten und auch keinen Biß, somit habe ich die Nacktschnecken noch nicht ganz aufgegeben. Sind aber auch nicht der erhoffte Wunderköder. 

Obwohl ich im Internet einen Bericht gefunden habe, wo ein Gärtner mit gesammelten Schnecken die Karpfen im Teich füttert!

Na dann noch viel Erfolg beim Schneckenbaden 

Effe


----------



## Promachos (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Taugt die Schnecke als Karpfenköder?*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> An sich ne gute Idee, könnte ich gleich mal aus dem Supermarkt holen und mitnehmen. #6 Aber wie ködert man das an eine Leichtmontage an, das sind doch diese harten Ringe, und schwimmen? Jedenfall wüßte ich jetzt so aus dem Stegreif nicht, wie man da einen kleinen Haken haltbar unterbringt. |kopfkrat
> Hab Frolic noch nie als Köder verwendet.


 
Frolic ist ein super Karpfenköder, gerade an freier Leine. Ich nehm immer die mit Loch in der Mitte und binde meinen Haken so an, dass ein größeres Stück Vorfach übersteht. Darein mach ich eine Schlaufe, stecke das Frolic auf das Vorfach und ziehe das eine Ende des Vorfachs durch die Schlaufe. Sitzt bombig.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Fabio (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Taugt die Schnecke als Karpfenköder?*

Die Nacktschnecken würden sich jedenfalls gut aufs haar ziehen lassen


----------



## just_a_placebo (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Taugt die Schnecke als Karpfenköder?*

Ich hab mal gelesen, dass die braunen Schnecken wohl schon als Köder taugen, die schwarzen und die Leopardschnecken man aber getrost weiterkriechen lassen kann. In wieweit das jetzt stimmt hab ich aber auch noch nicht ausprobiert. So verzweifelt war ich noch nicht.  Frolic ist ein guter Karpfenköder, schwimmt allerdings nicht. Das billigere Rufus dagegen schwimmt nach ein paar Tage trocknen...  Ansonsten halt ein Stück Korken in die Ringmitte und noch bissl Frolic drübermatschen.  Ein Patentrezept für die faulen Oberflächenkarpfen hab ich aber auch noch nicht gefunden. Ihc hab mich damit abgefunden, dass man die nicht fangen kann.

flo


----------



## Sveni90 (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Taugt die Schnecke als Karpfenköder?*

Ich habe mal in irgendeiner Zeitschrift gelesen das diese Nacktschnecken ein Sekret absondern was die Fische nicht so mögen. Und deshalb wird mal auf den Dingern wohl auch nichts fangen.
Aber versuchen kann mans trotzdem mal 
Vesuch macht Klug #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Taugt die Schnecke als Karpfenköder?*

Gestern mal ein paar Versuche gestartet:
Frolic sinkt, Bonzo schwimmt, Nacktschnecken schwimmen auch.  Haarmontage für die Ringe wie Promachos das beschreibt, funzt an sich ganz gut, nur eine so kleine Schlaufe zu binden ist etwas arg tüdelig, das "Haar" soll bei 4cm lang sein.

Die Karpfen waren gen Abend schon abgetaucht und nicht mehr auszumachen, das klappt wohl am ehesten nur in der prallen Mittagssonne. Wo die Rotaugen auch wesentlich besser bissen als gen abends. Vielleicht stehen sie auch nur da oben, wenn der Teich voller Leute ist? #c 

Immerhin hat Töchterchen ihren ersten Fisch #6 gefangen, ein kleines Rotauge.


----------



## just_a_placebo (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Taugt die Schnecke als Karpfenköder?*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Immerhin hat Töchterchen ihren ersten Fisch #6 gefangen, ein kleines Rotauge.


Die Worte eines stolzen Vaters. 

Frolic ködere ich meist so an, dass ich es mit rotbraunem Garn an den Haken knote. Wenn ich längere Zeit sitze bereite ich mir da auch immer schon ein paar garngewickelte Frolics vor, die dann einfach nur noch an den Haken geknotet werden. Bei deinen scheuen Karpfen würde es allerdings vielleicht doch Sinn machen, den Haken im Köder zu verstecken.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Taugt die Schnecke als Karpfenköder?*



			
				just_a_placebo schrieb:
			
		

> Die Worte eines stolzen Vaters.


  
heute werden die beiden gefangenen Rotaugen sogar verspeist, Mutter und superstolze 7jährige Tochter wollten das unbedingt so. Da kann ich ja gerne mal auf die Köderfische verzichten :q 



			
				just_a_placebo schrieb:
			
		

> Bei deinen scheuen Karpfen würde es allerdings vielleicht doch Sinn machen, den Haken im Köder zu verstecken.


Gute Idee, zu dem Wunsch war ich auch schon gekommen. 
Aber sag mir wie? |kopfkrat das Zeug ist richtig hart.


----------



## Gibson (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Taugt die Schnecke als Karpfenköder?*

HI AngelDet!

 Ich hab da ne richtig gute seite für dich gefunden! Da wird 
 beschrieben wie man richtig mit der Haarmetode fischt.
 Du mußt auch darauf achten das das Haar nicht zu lang ist
 denn sonst bekommst du fehlbisse!
 Es gibt auch speziele knoten wo du das Haar schon vorher 
 bindest und dann den abstand vom Frolic oder vom Boilie
 schön einstellen kannst! Der anbstand sollte zwischen 5-10mm vom Hakenbogen bis zu dem köder der am Haar  befestigt ist sein!
 Schau dir einfach mal die seiten durch da wird alles genau beschrieben!

http://www.carp-hunter.de/dokumente/No_Knot.pdf
http://www.boilie.de/bguide/bguide4.htm


----------



## just_a_placebo (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Taugt die Schnecke als Karpfenköder?*

Naja, den Haken bekommst du im Frolic wahrscheinlich nicht versteckt, aber vielleicht wäre es ja eine Lösung den Frolic zu zerbröseln und eine Art Teig daraus zumachen (eventuell noch etwas Bindemittel wie Kleie dazugeben) und das ganze dann mit samt Haken um ein Stück Korken,  oder Styropor kneten, dass es auch poppt. Ein paar von diesesn Montagen basteln und dann noch nen Tag trocknen lassen, dass die Weißfische das nicht abnuckeln. Vielleicht vor dem Auswerfen noch in was leckeren Dippen?! Bisschen Frolicmatsche, oder so.  Apropos, vielleicht noch mit ein paar dieser Billigfrolics an der oberfläche anfüttern, oder überhaupt erst mal probieren, ob die das Zeug fressen. Sonst ist die ganze Mühe umsonst.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Taugt die Schnecke als Karpfenköder?*



			
				just_a_placebo schrieb:
			
		

> Apropos, vielleicht noch mit ein paar dieser Billigfrolics an der oberfläche anfüttern, oder überhaupt erst mal probieren, ob die das Zeug fressen. Sonst ist die ganze Mühe umsonst.


Die Bonzo's sind eigentlich nicht billiger als die Frolics, dafür haben sie mehr Farben in der Tüte und schwimmen halt, an der Oberfläche oder als Popup eigentlich ne feine Sache.

Gestern abend wurden die ca. 20 Stück abgetriebenen an der Oberfläche eine ganze Zeit geprüft, benuckelt und irgendwann nach einer halben Stunde im Sprung genommen. Konnte doch mit einer gewissen Unsicherheit einen kleine Karpfen und auch eine Forelle erkennen. Am getauchten Frolic und der Schnecke zeigte sich keine Aktivität. Also schon mal ein Unterschied.

Warte jetzt erstmal ab, bis ich die Karpfen wieder so schön vor die Nase kriege, und füttere auch ein wenig an, so daß jeder Karpfen mal ein bis 2 davon zu fressen bekommt. Mehr gibts dann nur an der Angel! 

Gänzlich unbekanntes Zeug wird wohl sehr lange geprüft.


----------



## w3azle (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Taugt die Schnecke als Karpfenköder?*

na dann mal viel erfolg bei der "jagt"

aber das mit so ner braunen  nacktschnecke hab ich mir auch schon überlegt gehabt.
wenn de damit nen karpfen fängst musste das mal berichten!

gruß


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Taugt die Schnecke als Karpfenköder?*

So, hat noch nicht geklappt einen damit zu fangen.

Alle meine Köder, die Schnecke, Frolic und Bonzo werden zwar ganz dicht inspiziert (spannend!) , aber nicht von den großen genommen, aber die kleinen Pilotfisch-Rotaugen sind überall und auch an allen Ködern - Dauerattacke. Hab sogar ein kleines Rotauge auf den Frolic-Haken gefangen |rolleyes 

Der Kontrolleur am Wasser entpuppte sich als unser 2.Vorsitzende und erzählte mir zu meinem Schneckenexperiment, daß er schon Aale auf braune gefangen hat, einige Aale auch voll mit denen gewesen seien.

Immerhin eine Erkenntnis: man sollte die am Abend vor dem Angeln sammeln, die Haltbarkeit im Glas ist bescheiden #t


----------



## w3azle (6. August 2006)

*AW: Taugt die Schnecke als Karpfenköder?*

hi
und wie siehts aus?
hat schon wer weiter experimentiert?

ich noch nicht. bin lieber beim mais geblieben und konnte so am we ein duzend kleinere karpfen fangen.

gruß


----------

